
TLS 1.3(with AEAD) &TLS 1.2 cipher suites demystified:how to pick your ciphers - based2
https://www.cloudinsidr.com/content/tls-1-3-and-tls-1-2-cipher-suites-demystified-how-to-pick-your-ciphers-wisely/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/9ov7p7/tls_13_with_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/9ov7p7/tls_13_with_aead_and_tls_12_cipher_suites/)

